# picked it up yesterday



## dramey (Jul 21, 2010)

just gotta say that i got a 2011 polaris ranger 800 xp...color sandstone metallic. havent got to ride yet cause its just to darn cold. get pics up when i take some.

only thing ive done is add a gun rack to it.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

AWESOME!!! Can't wait to see pics!

Congrats on the ride!


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

we rode with a couple of these at red creek last year and they are bad azz when snorked and lawed.


----------

